# Final Fantasy VI is being "remade" for iOS and Android. FU Square Enix!



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

> "It is basically like a remake of the original VI," Tokita said as he proudly revealed his surprise at the end of a presentation about the recent smartphone release of FFV and the upcoming mobile release of FFIV: The After Years. "But there have been some enhancements."
> 
> "The battle systems have been altered for the other [mobile remakes] for Final Fantasy and VI will be the same. For instance grinding was an issue and people had to spend a lot of time leveling up. Now on the mobile devices the battle systems have been adjusted so you don't have to fight as much and can enjoy the game for what it is."
> 
> The graphics, he said, will be refined for cellphones. They'll still be 2D but sharpened, a la the recent mobile release of V.







The best FF getting this kind of BS.....


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Oct 9, 2013)

There's always bsnes/snes9x.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2013)

Is there going to be any visual improvement at all?

*edit:*

FF5 has been remade on android already? Fuck yes. I've never finished it.

This is good news to me, honestly. I love FF6 and now I can play it with slightly better graphics.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Is there going to be any visual improvement at all?



well



> The graphics, he said, will be refined for cellphones. They'll still be 2D but sharpened, a la the recent mobile release of V



and FFVII is next



> The Legacy series won't necessarily end with VI, Tokita said, when we asked him if it could include VII, VIII, IX, X and beyond. "We are aware that we have tons of VII fans," he noted. "We have VII fans in our own company. If this Legacy project works out well, we would like to one day be able to work with VII."


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> and FFVII is next



Why is everyone mad at this? I think this is wonderful news.

You can buy an android tablet for peanuts. And the touch interface works just fine for turn-based games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Why is everyone mad at this? I think this is wonderful news.
> 
> You can buy an android tablet for peanuts. And the touch interface works just fine for turn-based games.



The majority of the people are upset because FFVI deserves a proper remake. Not something shitty like this.

It is bugging me


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 9, 2013)

I just don't like mobile.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The majority of the people are upset because FFVI deserves a proper remake. Not something shitty like this.
> 
> It is bugging me



I feel the same way.  It should be on the PS4 with breathtaking graphics.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 9, 2013)

PC/PS4 with HD graphics that imitate Amano's art style.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)

I would kill for a 3D remake of 6


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

All of you suck.

STOP SHACKLING SQUARE TO THIS BULLSHIT.


What the hell square?! STAHP IT. STAHP ET RIGHT NOW. CHRIST YOU"RE GIVING ME TRYPOPHOBIA


----------



## Yagura (Oct 9, 2013)

And here I am still waiting out for remakes of V and VI for 3DS.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Now they can say "We already remade it!", such a shame.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2013)

Ehhh, I think you guys are jumping the gun a bit.

Final Fantasy 4 got remade on the PSP with better sprites and backgrounds but that didn't stop Square from doing a full blown (fantastic) 3D remake on the Nintendo DS.

Final Fantasy 1 has been remade a thousand fucking times, too. It's even been rebooted, somewhat. Four Heroes of Light and Bravely Default are essentially reimagining FF1.

And besides, in my humble opinion, FF6 doesn't need many bells and whistles. Even with SNES graphics, it's fucking fantastic. If they make it look a bit more presentable for a re-release, so much the better. Heck, I wonder what they would do with FF7. Updated party models and I'd be happy probably.



St NightRazr said:


> What the hell square?! STAHP IT. STAHP ET RIGHT NOW. CHRIST YOU"RE GIVING ME TRYPOPHOBIA



That does look terrible, actually.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Final Fantasy 4 got remade on the PSP with better sprites and backgrounds but that didn't stop Square from doing a full blown (fantastic) 3D remake on the Nintendo DS.



Actually the DS remake came first.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

peoples discrimination against mobile device is fucking mind boggling. it's the same shit as playing it on a 3DS.

how is this an even remotely bad thing?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

No buttons^

Its got kinect levels latency man


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Actually the DS remake came first.



^You're right, my bad


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> All of you suck.
> 
> STOP SHACKLING SQUARE TO THIS BULLSHIT.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Oct 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Why is everyone mad at this? I think this is wonderful news.
> 
> You can buy an android tablet for peanuts. And the touch interface works just fine for turn-based games.



When do they ever put a proper budget into mobile games? It's always the same thing - a cheap game sold cheaply. They would never put as much effort into this "remake" as they could, or should for that matter. When FFIII and FFIV were remade for the DS, it was really something special, but rather than continue on that tradition Square Enix has opted to instead release awful ports of Final Fantasy games and profit off the name.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 9, 2013)

See no point for this, never going to play it since I never play mobile games.

Good job Square.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 9, 2013)

OMG!!! FFVI hell yeah...*goes to play store checks prices of FF games.....$16.....*

This is why I never get excited about these releases.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuck this. I've been wanting to play FFVI for a while but not like this.


----------



## God of Kingz (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah, Square. How I hate you so.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 9, 2013)

Japanese devs have really been jumping on the mobile game cash cow as of late.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 9, 2013)

Still not as bad as what capcom did to breath of fire


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 9, 2013)

16 dollars for a mobile game? Yah they can keep that.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 10, 2013)

Just popped in here to say that if anyone doesn't see anything wrong with this clearly has not played any of the FF iOS/Android games. 

A) They are cheaply made by some novice team using RPG maker and throwing  a ton of different artstyles that clash (from the high res monsters to the chibi heroes, to the high res paintings, to the square backgrounds, wtf)
B) They are overpriced
C) This is not a remake, this is a DEmake. 
D) The DS/PSP dedicated handheld remakes are far superior because they are actually remakes

But in all honesty this wasn't surprising. "Square announces...." is now about as cringeworthy as "Capcom announces" maybe even moreso. I just stopped expecting good things to come from them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2013)

FFVI is my favorite Rpg of all time. This is a sad news for me. SE is going to ruin it.


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2013)

Sounds like it would be better to just install SNES 9x EX+ on your Android phone, download a FFVI ROM, and play that way.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2013)

I have always hated Square Enix for butchering peoples childhood memories.

F**k you Square Enix


----------



## Gino (Oct 16, 2013)

I dislike playing games on tablets/phones.......alot fuck off Enix


----------



## Nidave (Oct 16, 2013)

Should have gotten a 3DS remake.


----------

